# What are the top 5-10 Dog health problems?



## Sneakesnacks (Oct 4, 2018)

Hello All,

Please tell me, What are the top 5-10 Dog health problems?


----------



## Hungry Cookies (Aug 9, 2018)

There are top 6 common dog problems.
*1. Ear Infections*
Ear infections are a common canine health problem, and they can be caused by allergies, yeast, ear mites, bacteria, hair growth deep in the ear canal, and more. The common symptoms include: head shaking or head tilting, ear odor, scratching, readness of the ear canal, etc.
*2. Worms*
Tapeworms, roundworms, hookworms, and whipworms are common internal parasites in dogs. And although any worm infestation can make your pooch uncomfortable, some, like hookworms, can be fatal in puppies. The dog may appear diarrhea (may be bloody), weitht loss, poor appetite, vomiting, etc.
*3. Fleas*
It takes just three weeks for one flea to turn into an infestation of 1,000 biting bugs. A very common canine health problem, fleas are easy for your dog to pick up, but they're also easy to treat. If your dog is infected by the fleas, he could scratch, lick, or biting at the skin excessively, hair loss, hot spots, flea dirt, etc.
*4. Hot Spots*
The medical term for the bare, inflamed, red areas you often see on dogs is acute moist dermatitis -- a bacterial skin infection. Anything that irritates your dog's skin enough to make him scratch or chew can lead to the pain and itch of hot spots.
*5. Vomiting*
Vomiting is a common dog health problem, with dozens of possible causes, from infection or intestinal parasites to pancreatitis, kidney failure, heatstroke, an obstructuion in the stomach or intestine, or poisoning. Overeating could also cause vomiting, so dog trainers suggest us control the mealtime and amount of food, which helps to form a good potty habit at the same time. 
*6. Diarrhea*
Diarrhea in dogs, as with vomiting, can have lots of causes, including stress, infections like parvo virus, intestinal parasites, and food problems. Diarrhea symptoms are pretty obvious -- look for loose, watery, or liquid stool.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Itching is a big one.


----------



## Nancy (Dec 29, 2018)

Big dogs also suffer from arthritis and spinal disorders.


----------



## mikeviz (Nov 15, 2018)

I think it varies from breed to breed


----------

